# Stray cat. Concerned



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

He's a lovely little thing who comes to my house everyday. I feed him. He gets on ok-ish with my two males, no real fights. But this cat is not neutered, he looks dirty, quite thin and small, and most likely hasn't had his vaccinations, so I'm worried about him coming into contact with my cats, one of which needs to get his jabs done. (haven't arranged to take him to the vet yet). 

Anyway, i want to know why he keeps coming to me. He meows constantly. Not loud meows, just like, small croaky sounds. He mated with a cat who used to live with me when my bf was here. They left and she had kittens but this stray cat seems to keep coming back. He used to do that before when the female cat was here. Then she left and he keeps coming back. Does he want me to adopt him? Or is he simply inquiring after his mate? It's been a while, like I said, she had her kittens but he doesn't know that I presume lol....

So, what should i do? I'll continue to feed him but even after I've fed him he still sits outside my door and meows and sometimes tries to come inside.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Your location has been the place where his needs have been met. Of course, he is coming back. Do you want another cat? Even if you have him as an outdoor cat, you would want to have his "sticks" as you call them. Also, flea and tick meds. Does he let you pet him or have you tried? Poor little cat.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Regardless of whether you decide to adopt him, it would be wonderful if you'd take him to the vet, if you can, and get him checked over and neutered.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Catmamma said:


> Your location has been the place where his needs have been met. Of course, he is coming back. Do you want another cat? Even if you have him as an outdoor cat, you would want to have his "sticks" as you call them. Also, flea and tick meds. Does he let you pet him or have you tried? Poor little cat.


I've wanted to pet him but was worried about contact because one of my cats needs his vaccines done. So I was a bit paranoid if he's carrying any infections etc. 

But I'm pretty sure I can pet him and he'll be ok with it since I almost did. I'm sure he'll appreciate a little bit of love! 

I just dont understand why he meows so much!? It makes me wonder, if he's 'calling' after the female cat who no longer lives here, or if it's just his nature to be like that! Or if he wants a home here and wants me to take him in. If only I could speak cat language! lol 

I might sweep him up and take him to the vet. Or at the very least vaccinate my own cat first! lol. Then if he came inside i'd feel more comfortable. 

The cat has grey hairs all over him, he's a black cat. So I figure he might be quite old?


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

NebraskaCat said:


> Regardless of whether you decide to adopt him, it would be wonderful if you'd take him to the vet, if you can, and get him checked over and neutered.


I don't know if I can get him neutered. I'd feel so bad! lol. But I would give him the vaccines etc. And just a check up to see how his health is.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree with the others. The cat comes back because his needs are met there. Cats do not mate for life. Cats mate with anything they can (the first time I witnessed one of the feral males mate with the female of a litter he produced I almost puked). He is not coming back to check on his mate, for sure. That you feed him and take care of him from outside is kind and wonderful. If you wanted to do the cat a favor, you would have him fixed.
A tom cat has a horrible life---fights, territory, mating rights, etc...a horrible life.
The kindest thing you could do is catch him, have him fixed and continue to take care of him...inside or out.
That's just my humble opinion.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for your advice. I think I shall be calling the vets tomorrow!


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok so shortly after i posted this, he showed up at mine. This time, I went outside and he came straight up to me and wanted to be petted. I went for it and he was very affectionate. Not scared. He seemed more groomed today till i inspected him more and he had scars on him, and just looked, scruffy and tired. I fed him. Then went back inside. He sat on a chair for the first time thats outside my door. He's still there. I went out and let him smell my hand again. He was fine. What worried me was when i went back inside, a fox came and ate the rest of the food i left him. Then the fox kept milling around, within two or three metres of the cat. The cat didn't react at all! He just sat there. I felt bad wondering how he can just sit there with the fox sniffing about and not be scared. I made the decision right there and then that I'm gonna keep him! I dont' want him outside when there are hungry foxes around and all sorts. I'll take him to the vet today and keep him for a while until i decide if he needs to be homed elsewhere or if i'll keep him myself. I've already got two cats! Oh god lol!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It does sound like he's feeling left out, since he knows there are two cats who live there and who get to go inside. My stray will stand at my door and stare at it, then look at me, when the weather's really awful. He knows there are 2 kitties that get to live inside, and I feel so bad not letting him in, but my super skittish kitty is still terrified of him.

I do hope you'll consider having him neutered. You might end up with an awful lot of strays otherwise... 

I hope he gets a clean bill of health from the vet!


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

I forgot to mention, he's now sleeping on the chair outside. When there are foxes around and in my garden! He doesn't seem to care. I think he must be used to sleeping outside. Poor thing.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

My post crossed with yours.

Congratulations on your new kitty!  He sounds very sweet, and he's definitely letting you know what he wants now! My "stray" will be moving with me in a couple of weeks too...


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

spirite said:


> It does sound like he's feeling left out, since he knows there are two cats who live there and who get to go inside. My stray will stand at my door and stare at it, then look at me, when the weather's really awful. He knows there are 2 kitties that get to live inside, and I feel so bad not letting him in, but my super skittish kitty is still terrified of him.
> 
> I do hope you'll consider having him neutered. You might end up with an awful lot of strays otherwise...
> 
> ...


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

spirite said:


> My post crossed with yours.
> 
> Congratulations on your new kitty!  He sounds very sweet, and he's definitely letting you know what he wants now! My "stray" will be moving with me in a couple of weeks too...


Haha thanks.  Seems like none of us can resist a stray!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He may be coming around because you are the only kind human he has met in quite awhile!! Couple that with safety, food, water and you have a winning formula for being chosen!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for caring about him. 

I would _definitely_ get him neutered before introducing him to your other cats, especially since they're all males. Unneutered males are _much_ more likely to fight with other cats. Also, make sure you introduce them properly, in order to minimize the friction. If you don't have experience with cat intros, there are lots of threads on Cat Forum on how to properly introduce a new cat.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

amelia100 said:


> Ok so shortly after i posted this, he showed up at mine. This time, I went outside and he came straight up to me and wanted to be petted. I went for it and he was very affectionate. Not scared. He seemed more groomed today till i inspected him more and he had scars on him, and just looked, scruffy and tired. I fed him. Then went back inside. He sat on a chair for the first time thats outside my door. He's still there. I went out and let him smell my hand again. He was fine. What worried me was when i went back inside, a fox came and ate the rest of the food i left him. Then the fox kept milling around, within two or three metres of the cat. The cat didn't react at all! He just sat there. I felt bad wondering how he can just sit there with the fox sniffing about and not be scared. I made the decision right there and then that I'm gonna keep him! I dont' want him outside when there are hungry foxes around and all sorts. I'll take him to the vet today and keep him for a while until i decide if he needs to be homed elsewhere or if i'll keep him myself. I've already got two cats! Oh god lol!


Only two??? You need at least 3 to be considered a cat fanatic here I think! Maybe it's just me tho!. I'm happy you will be caring for him. He may be just too old and tired to run from a fox and you are right, he may be a future meal! Take good care of this guy and I'm sure he will make a wonderful pet for how many few years he may have. :|


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have the money (literally nothing not even for me) to take him to get fixed and stuff. They do free scans though so i've been advised to take him to the vet for a free scan, then if he's found to not be microchipped, I was told to put a paper collar on him to see if he belongs to anyone for a few days. Hopefully by then I'll have a way of getting him to the vet or at least a shelter has cheap costs. One shelter I called were so full up they refused to even see him.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Marcia said:


> Only two??? You need at least 3 to be considered a cat fanatic here I think! Maybe it's just me tho!. I'm happy you will be caring for him. He may be just too old and tired to run from a fox and you are right, he may be a future meal! Take good care of this guy and I'm sure he will make a wonderful pet for how many few years he may have. :|


I went out today and gave him lots of attention. He was showing his belly and everything and seemed happy with me. So sweet! The sad part is, no one is lending me any money to help to get him fixed so I'm a bit upset about that. People just don't seem to care. But it will be ok!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If you are broke, can you call a rescue and ask for their help on s/n him. shots are not going to do him much good with out the s/n. He is picking you to help him. The longer he stays out and not have a home he is going to be a meal for one of the predators in the area. 

dont look at it like your cats would feel betrayed. they just need to know you love all of them.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Vets will often give reduced rates for spaying/neutering strays, or have a low-cost spay/neuter day every month. I wonder if you might be able to negotiate a fee with one - some may have a sort of "sliding scale" where they'll ask you to pay what you can afford (which doesn't necessarily help you right now, but it could if you get some money). If there are any TNR groups in your area, they may be able to help too. 

In the meantime, it sounds like it's a done deal in his mind - he owns you now.  

If you can, try to post some pics of him!


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

I found out he has an 'owner' of some sorts close by. And I have the persons number but Im a bit nervous as to what to say to them. 'Please have your cat neutered and can you look after him better he looks a state' LOL. I don't know what to do now. As long as I know he's vaccinated and looked after I think i have no choice but to leave him. But if he hasn't been, I will insist on the owner doing these things or I will have to intervene. 

What do you do in these situations? He comes INTO my house and he may even have sprayed since there's an odd smell in here and if he's diseased my cats will suffer! It's really not a great situation.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

as far as the fox goes, they both eat rabbits and I don't think cats are preyed upon by them, but that doesn't necessarily mean it won't. I know coyotes do because well, I just know. I have friends who live in the foothills who have received unpleasant surprises.

simply because you can find very low-cost/free neuters, i'd just do it and not say anything to his owners. it isn't like it will hurt him, and it's very irresponsible for people to let an intact male roam around. more than likely, they wouldn't even notice. as far as confronting them, sometimes it just isn't worth the headache. occasionally the people are receptive, other times not so you'll have to be the judge of that.

as far as keeping him, you could probably do that too and they might not even notice. any time I see a neglected animal, if I wanted it i'd just take it, especially if it kept coming over to my house because it was hungry. low cost here is $75 compared to over $200, but if I ended up paying $75 to neuter a cat, i'd probably keep it. you're wise not to let it inside with your cats at least until yours are up-to-date on vaccines.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This cat is not going to "disease" your cats. Read up on the medical section of cat forum. There is little you need to ever worry about. Neutering solves a lot of problems. that would be the best thing you could do for him. He is coming to you for help.


----------

